# Northern Lights



## magbrin (Jan 21, 2012)

In case anyone is out and about (away from light pollution) tonight, and the sky is clear, I believe there is a good chance of seeing the Northern Lights.  Not sure how far south they would be visible but we will be on the look out - our forecast is good for the evening though not so good later on.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm in Cumbria, I'll look out for them tonight - need to check weather forecast, after a week of lovely (cold) clear skies, I bet it'll be damp and cloudy tonight  :-(


----------



## Viktor (Jan 21, 2012)

On another thread I posted this link   Welcome to AuroraWatch UK    it will tell you whether there is a good chance to see the Aurora or not.


----------



## magbrin (Jan 21, 2012)

Viktor said:


> On another thread I posted this link   Welcome to AuroraWatch UK    it will tell you whether there is a good chance to see the Aurora or not.



Thanks
It does not indicate a likelyhood, but this is what I saw on another site:

"This from Spaceweather.com : 

Active sunspot 1401 erupted yesterday, Jan. 19th around 16:30 UT, producing an M3-class solar flare and a full-halo coronal mass ejection (CME). The Solar and Heliospheric Observatory recorded the cloud expanding almost directly toward Earth: 

Analysts at the Goddard Space Weather Lab say strong geomagnetic storms are possible when the cloud arrives this weekend. Their animated forecast track predicts an impact on Jan. 21st at 22:30 UT (+/- 7 hrs). 

I am NOT an expert but I think this means that – especially in northern bits of the UK - there is a chance that you could see the famous “Northen Lights” tonight"


I don't believe it is a windup

BTW I trust I won't get into trouble for copying something off another forum - I just thought someone might be interested:sad:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 21, 2012)

The stars are out up here but so far no Aurora :sad:  I'll keep checking and if the magic appears, I'll post here and will try to get some photos... now where's my tripod...  ?


----------



## magbrin (Jan 21, 2012)

It is still raining here, and blowing a gale.  However forecast promises it will clear ................. we'll see!


----------



## herbenny (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh you lucky devils:mad1:.......I wish I was in the north tonight hope them lights shine for you.  I went all the way to Norway and didnt get a fantastic display but I live in hope that one day :bow::bow::bow:I will get to see them in all their glory !!!! 

Good luck :wave::wave::wave:

Jac


----------



## watchthis (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi All
My youngest son has just come back from Iceland--He spent 5 days there just to see the northern lights (hes got a fantastic camera) but it was overcast and cloudy so did not see them.  But he did eat some shark:scared: which is a delicacy up there ( they bury it till it rots then air dry it and eat it) there is a name for it but I have forgot the name  did he like it? NO HE DID NOT. :sad: 
Bye for now
Freddie:wave:


----------



## magbrin (Jan 21, 2012)

It has cleared now - starry sky.  But no sign, yet.  
We have a great hill/rock behind us, to the north and I am seeing a glow, behind it, but no colours - probably the moon.  Will report later if I see something - and take photos, if there is anything worthwhile.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 21, 2012)

Nothing to report


----------



## herbenny (Jan 21, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> Nothing to report



DOH !!!!!!:mad1::mad1:  ...........Come on lights get a move on :sad:


----------



## Viktor (Jan 21, 2012)

I think there may well be a display...it may not be big enough however to reach us....there is no change on the alert status for visibility in the UK.


----------



## bigmillie (Jan 22, 2012)

AuroraWatch detected minor geomagnetic activity, 2012-01-22 08:40:01UT.
http://aurorawatch.lancs.ac.uk/


----------



## magbrin (Jan 22, 2012)

*Nothing*

Even after a biryani and a couple of glasses of wine ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, maybe tonight:sad:


----------



## bigmillie (Jan 22, 2012)

Chatanika, Alaska:

AuroraWatch detected minor geomagnetic activity, 2012-01-22 20:40:01UT.

HIGH-LATITUDE AURORAS: The Arctic Circle is alight with auroras following this morning's CME impact. Reports just received from Russia and Norway confirm a bright apparition underway now.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 22, 2012)

rushing out to have a look....


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 22, 2012)

:sad:  it's chucking it down so zero chance of a clear sky now :sad:

but thanks for the heads up anyway


----------



## bigmillie (Jan 22, 2012)

Aurorwatch has now gone yellow

Yellow	Minor geomagnetic activity	Aurora is unlikely to be visible from the UK except perhaps the extreme north of Scotland

sorry about the weather :sad::sad:

link to Russia  http://spaceweather.com/submissions...Pavel-Kantsurov-2012-01-22-001_1327259478.jpg


----------



## magbrin (Jan 22, 2012)

Lights of Inverness brighter than ever ENE, some cloud, but there IS something to the North North West.  But not dramatic. Light where I would not expect to see light in the sky, but no colour, and certainly not photo worthy.  will keep watching and report back.


----------



## magbrin (Jan 22, 2012)

Gone now - must have been something:bow:
Will report if it comes back.


----------



## Magic Bus (Jan 22, 2012)

We're heading to Northern Scotland for a couple of weeks in May. Might the Northern Lights be visible then, please?


----------



## bigmillie (Jan 22, 2012)

Magic Bus said:


> We're heading to Northern Scotland for a couple of weeks in May. Might the Northern Lights be visible then, please?



Have a look at this site Welcome to AuroraWatch UK (posted by viktor)

tells you all about Aurora


----------



## bigmillie (Jan 22, 2012)

Magnetic Field is dropping again


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 22, 2012)

magbrin said:


> Lights of Inverness brighter than ever ENE, some cloud, but there IS something to the North North West.  But not dramatic. Light where I would not expect to see light in the sky, but no colour, and certainly not photo worthy.  will keep watching and report back.



Aurora watch report : 2012-01-22 21:45:00+00	Scarinish (UK)	North	Green	A lot of low cloud, giving a diffuse Aurora, faintly visble (White) to the naked eye, 1 min exposure with camera gives a greenish glow...


----------



## magbrin (Jan 22, 2012)

Last look for the night.  Complete cloud cover. Even the lights of Inverness are obscured.



Magic Bus said:


> We're heading to Northern Scotland for a couple of weeks in May. Might the Northern Lights be visible then, please?



More likely to see something in the winter, not least because there is more darkness.  In the north of Scotland there is not a lot of night in May/June:lol-053:  It is possible, but you would have to be very lucky.


----------



## bigmillie (Jan 22, 2012)

Shetland tonight 


maybe we will see it down south oneday !!


----------



## bigmillie (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice pictures coming in from  Scotland also been seen in Northumberland 

SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids


----------



## bigmillie (Jan 23, 2012)

Space map





The Space Environment Center's Neural Net Program Estimates that . . .

in 10 minutes, the Geomagnetic Activity level (Kp number) will be 5 -- Very Active.
in 24 minutes, the Geomagnetic Activity level (Kp number) will be 6 -- at 'STORM' LEVEL! (It's On!!)
in 38 minutes, the Geomagnetic Activity level (Kp number) will be 5.67 -- at 'STORM' LEVEL!


----------



## bigmillie (Jan 23, 2012)

Last for tonight 

Aurora Borealis January 2012 in Seahouses Northumberland | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## magbrin (Jan 23, 2012)

Missed it
I don't think it cleared here, though, and we now have snow on the ground, cloud cover and now it is gettinhg a bit light.  Will make it better for tonighs show??


----------



## Viktor (Jan 23, 2012)

*Big One Coming!*

I lifted this off the Spacewatch site -

This morning, Jan.23rd around 0359 UT, big sunspot 1402 erupted, producing a long-duration M9-class solar flare. Th explosion's  M9-ranking puts it on the threshold of being an X-flare, the most powerful kind.

*Watch your text alerts and email over the next 24 hours!*


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 23, 2012)

Some lovely pics of Aurora last night here BBC News - In pictures: Northern lights


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 23, 2012)

For anyone in the Border TV region (Cumbria & North East) there's a feature on local BBC lunchtime news, will probably be on local evening news tonight too.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 23, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> Some lovely pics of Aurora last night here BBC News - In pictures: Northern lights



And from Scotland BBC News - In pictures: The Northern Lights over Scotland


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 23, 2012)

fftopic:  but my first 2 cars were 2CVs, Prudence and Margot l'escargot. I loved them both dearly and had loads of adventures in them (fond memories of driving round Brum with a Christmas tree sticking out of the roof) - sadly, they didn't like the Northern England climate and the chassis ended up with more welding than original flooring so they went to the great scrapyard in the sky. I like to think that parts of them might still be driving round now...


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 23, 2012)

35% chance of seeing Aurora again this evening...


----------



## 2cv (Jan 23, 2012)

Your cars probably still have bits being used. I went on the 2cv "Raid Wanlockhead" to the highest pub in Scotland last weekend, an annual event similar to ones to Tan Hill Inn and Sportsmans Arms in England and Wales respectively.
This from last years raid.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 23, 2012)

2cv said:


> Your cars probably still have bits being used. I went on the 2cv "Raid Wanlockhead" to the highest pub in Scotland last weekend, an annual event similar to ones to Tan Hill Inn and Sportsmans Arms in England and Wales respectively.
> This from last years raid.
> View attachment 4214



Lovely pic. Didn't know there was a raid at Tan Hill, not far from me. It would be great to go along and reminisce. I never made it to any raid but was in the 2CV club. Sadly missed.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 23, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> Some lovely pics of Aurora last night here BBC News - In pictures: Northern lights



Really nice pics there, but in England it seems they spend more time talking about it than actually seeing it! I was suprised to see these, I didn't know it could be this clear in England.


----------



## magbrin (Jan 23, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> 35% chance of seeing Aurora again this evening...



Maybe it will be third night lucky:wave:


----------



## Teffy (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone know what time of night is likely to best?  Too much light pollution here really but we once got a little glimpse here many years ago.  The pics from Tan Hill and near Alnwick last night were amazing.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 23, 2012)

A lovely clear starry sky here in Cumbria, just back from driving over Shap summit on M6 but no sign of aurora


----------



## magbrin (Jan 23, 2012)

clear here too, but nothing doing


----------



## scampa (Jan 24, 2012)

It seems that planet Earth is going to be "lashed by the effects of a solar storm" on Wednesday, and we can expect to see the Northern Lights from more Southerly areas than usual!!

BBC News - Solar storm's effects to lash Earth through Wednesday


----------



## bigmillie (Jan 24, 2012)

CME hit Earth at 1500  

Geomagnetic storms are likely in the hours ahead. If it's dark where you live, go outside and look for auroras.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 24, 2012)

Met Office blog about Northern lights Northern Lights over the UK « Met Office News Blog


----------



## bigmillie (Jan 24, 2012)

CME IMPACT: As predicted by analysts at the Goddard Space Weather Lab, a CME hit Earth's magnetic field on Jan. 24 at ~1500 UT (10 am EST).  A geomagnetic storm is brewing in the aftermath of the impact, but as this alert is being written it is too soon to say how weak or strong the storm might be.  High-latitude sky watchers should be alert for auroras after local nightfall; the hours around local midnight are often best for seeing the Northern Lights.  Chances for a good display favor observers in northern Europe, Greenland, Iceland, Canada, Alaska, and possibly northern tier US states such as Maine, Wisconsin and Minnesota.  Check SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids for updates


----------



## Robmac (Jan 25, 2012)

*Aurora*

it was too far for me to travel up north to see the Aurora Borealis, so I thought I would nip down to Brighton to see if I could catch the Aurora Australis, strangely enough I didn't catch this either!!!


----------



## bigmillie (Jan 25, 2012)

A geomagnetic storm caused by Monday's M9-class solar flare and Tuesday's CME impact is over. The aurora watch is cancelled for all but the highest latitudes around the Arctic Circle.

As expected, a CME hit Earth's magnetic field on Jan. 24th at approximately 1500 UT (10 am EST). The impact produced a G1-class geomagnetic storm and bright auroras around the Arctic Circle.

Even veteran aurora watchers were impressed. "This was one of the best Northern Lights displays that I've ever seen, and I mean ever in over 5000 hours on the ice," says Andy Keen of Inari, Finland. "It was, in short, truly spectacular and something that will live with me for a lifetime." In the Abisko National Park of Sweden, aurora tour guide Chad Blakely contributed a similar report: "Eight tourists and I were treated to one of the most wonderful displays I have ever seen. The auroras began as we were eating dinner and continued into the very early hours of the morning. Words can not describe the excitement we shared."

Aurora Borealis

maybe for us next time


----------



## magbrin (Jan 25, 2012)

Robmac said:


> it was too far for me to travel up north to see the Aurora Borealis, so I thought I would nip down to Brighton to see if I could catch the Aurora Australis, strangely enough I didn't catch this either!!!



You had just as much chance:lol-053::lol-053:
Cloudy here, and anyway most of the reports I have seen have been near the arctic circle some of the best are on spaceweather - like this set:

auroras

Suggest we give up on northern lights and wait till the time changes - adding an hour all year - and we will be able to show off the midnight sun in June:wave:


----------



## Viktor (Jan 26, 2012)

Just to recap:

....if anyone is interested in checking the relevant sites for updated information on solar flares and predicted Aurora displays (called Apparitions), then here are the links:


Space Weather News and Alerts               SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids


3 Day Solar Forecast                              		 Latest SWPC 3-day Space Weather Forecast


Space Weather Prediction Centre             NOAA / NWS Space Weather Prediction Center


Aurora Watch (and Alerts)                       Welcome to AuroraWatch UK


----------



## Viktor (Jan 26, 2012)

On the Spaceweather site:

_More auroras could be in the offing. A solar wind stream is heading for Earth, due to arrive on Jan. 28-29. NOAA forecasters estimate a 15% chance of geomagnetic storms at high latitudes.

_Another flare has also erupted from the same sunspot that flared on Monday however it was pointed away from the Earth, but there may be some of it reaching us...which is perhaps is the wind stream mentioned.


----------



## herbenny (Jan 26, 2012)

Viktor said:


> On the Spaceweather site:
> 
> _More auroras could be in the offing. A solar wind stream is heading for Earth, due to arrive on Jan. 28-29. NOAA forecasters estimate a 15% chance of geomagnetic storms at high latitudes.
> 
> _Another flare has also erupted from the same sunspot that flared on Monday however it was pointed away from the Earth, but there may be some of it reaching us...which is perhaps is the wind stream mentioned.



Thanks Viktor for the info  ...be nice if the light could head to Wiltshire and put on a show for us over Stonehenge on the night of the 11/12th Feb........thats not too much to ask for is it ????:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053: .....but seriously will never give up my hope of seeing these lights in fact we are heading back to Norway next year I live in hope :bow::bow:in fact I think I am borderline obsessive about it. :scared:

Jac :wave:


----------



## magbrin (Jan 26, 2012)

Viktor said:


> On the Spaceweather site:
> 
> _More auroras could be in the offing. A solar wind stream is heading for Earth, due to arrive on Jan. 28-29. NOAA forecasters estimate a 15% chance of geomagnetic storms at high latitudes.
> 
> _Another flare has also erupted from the same sunspot that flared on Monday however it was pointed away from the Earth, but there may be some of it reaching us...which is perhaps is the wind stream mentioned.



Would be good to get some clear weather - any clear skies at the moment last only an hour or so then it is either rain or mist:sad:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 26, 2012)

I've been looking out each night for the past few nights but have seen nothing but a friend of mine who lives about 16 miles away not far from the Cumbria / Durham / N Yorkshire border said that she saw white lights in the sky last night (their farm is in the middle of nowhere so it wasn't light pollution). Apparently the N Lights could be seen well up at Tan Hill, about 20 miles away from me. 

But there is a distinct climactic difference between where I live and where she lives (not far from Tan Hill) - quite often it is wet and miserable here but dry and clear at their place. 

Will check again later but I think that being in the lee of the fells means that it would have to be quite spectacular and high in the sky for me to see it from home. I'm on a training course tomorrow and have to be up and out early otherwise I'd have been tempted to go and spend the night at Tan Hill


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 26, 2012)

magbrin said:


> Would be good to get some clear weather - any clear skies at the moment last only an hour or so then it is either rain or mist:sad:



Ditto :mad2: It was snowing today when I drove from Shap to Kendal and the fells were dusted white when I got home. But it's more sleety than snowy


----------



## Viktor (Jan 26, 2012)

> think I am borderline obsessive about it



:ditto: now that I have the time to go Aurora Chasing.....perhaps we should organise a meet at Tan Hill?...the solar wind from the CMEs can take anywher from 18 hours (the record) to 4 days to reach the Earth, depending whether it is a big flare or wind from a Coronal hole, but the average is 2 days with a 7 - 8 hours margin of error.

I have the van ready for a 2 day Storm warning lol....I wonder could I make it up to Durness in North Scotland from Northern Ireland in time for the show??


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 26, 2012)

Tan Hill meet would be good but I'm on Mother-visiting duty this weekend at Redcar although I could possibly call in at Tan Hill on the way home on Sun eve for a few hours. Happy travels wherever you decide to go.


----------



## magbrin (Jan 27, 2012)

Travel SOUTH to see the northern lights ....................... I'm not sure:hammer:
Durness would suit ME best - or why not Shetland
Bad news .................. Snow forecast
Good news ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Snow forecast:lol-053: (better show IF sky clears)


----------



## Viktor (Jan 27, 2012)

> why not Shetland



Mmm...I think that might be just too far for me....it's a long drive to Durness and I wouldn't have a clue about sailings to Shetland, where to embark, or times of available sailings....I think I would have to go to Shetland with the intention of staying for at least a week, so the round trip would be a fortnight....big gamble to hope that a flare goes off that would be good enough to give a good display in time for me to get there, or hope one occurs while I'm there.....but it's a thought....would need a source of LPG in Shetland....wouldn't like to be using petrol continually too.

I'll consider it though if I can get more information about travelling and where to park up.


----------



## magbrin (Jan 27, 2012)

Viktor said:


> Mmm...I think that might be just too far for me....it's a long drive to Durness and I wouldn't have a clue about sailings to Shetland, where to embark, or times of available sailings....I think I would have to go to Shetland with the intention of staying for at least a week, so the round trip would be a fortnight....big gamble to hope that a flare goes off that would be good enough to give a good display in time for me to get there, or hope one occurs while I'm there.....but it's a thought....would need a source of LPG in Shetland....wouldn't like to be using petrol continually too.
> 
> I'll consider it though if I can get more information about travelling and where to park up.



At risk of being controversial (sorry to any Shetland islanders reading this) IMHO (and I've never been, so I may be VERY wrong) there are only 2 reasons to visit Shetland in the winter - the lights of Arora Borealis and  the fire of Up Helly Aa - an amazing spectacle and traditional winter "viking" festival, any day now.  
The usual way to Lerwick by boat is about 12 hours from Aberdeen.  It is a LONG way, even from here, and not a journey for the feint hearted, if there is any wind at all.
If you are coming over, Viktor, stick to the mainland, and only come if the skies are going to be clear for days on end.  East is normally best, So Wick or Thurso might be better if you are thinking of the north coast, but there are plenty of good wild spots facing north, and if there really is a chance of something good we may be able to join you.
Judging by the last week, what I have read on other sites, and my own experiences, a lot of it is chance - being in the right place at the right time with the right weather conditions.


----------



## bigmillie (Jan 27, 2012)

X-FLARE: Departing sunspot 1402 unleashed an X2-class solar flare today, Jan. 27th, at 18:37 UT

The explosion also produced a spectacular coronal mass ejection (CME): Analysts at the Goddard Space Weather Lab say the cloud raced away from the sun at 2500 km/s or 5.6 million mph. The CME is not heading toward Earth, although it is too soon to rule out some kind of glancing blow on Jan. 28-29. 

SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids


----------



## Viktor (Jan 27, 2012)

magbrin said:


> At risk of being controversial (sorry to any Shetland islanders reading this) IMHO (and I've never been, so I may be VERY wrong) there are only 2 reasons to visit Shetland in the winter - the lights of Arora Borealis and  the fire of Up Helly Aa - an amazing spectacle and traditional winter "viking" festival, any day now.
> The usual way to Lerwick by boat is about 12 hours from Aberdeen.  It is a LONG way, even from here, and not a journey for the feint hearted, if there is any wind at all.
> If you are coming over, Viktor, stick to the mainland, and only come if the skies are going to be clear for days on end.  East is normally best, So Wick or Thurso might be better if you are thinking of the north coast, but there are plenty of good wild spots facing north, and if there really is a chance of something good we may be able to join you.
> Judging by the last week, what I have read on other sites, and my own experiences, a lot of it is chance - being in the right place at the right time with the right weather conditions.



I'm considering it...but in all honesty I would only come over under the weather conditions you have mentioned....and I'd tackle the boat journey but only if I was going to make a holiday out of it on Shetland for a week or so as well....if I decide to come over I'll post on here and we can PM any meet......meanwhile I'll watch for a couple of big flares a day apart aimed directly at Earth and clear skies forecast for 2 - 3 days in advance!


----------



## magbrin (Jan 28, 2012)

*Aurora Borealis*

Is it ....................... or is it not?


http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af169/magbrin/153.jpg



Sorry, couldn't resist it ..........................................
This was the sunrise from our front door at 8.15 this morning:lol-061:


----------



## bigmillie (Jan 28, 2012)

bigmillie said:


> X-FLARE: Departing sunspot 1402 unleashed an X2-class solar flare today, Jan. 27th, at 18:37 UT
> 
> The explosion also produced a spectacular coronal mass ejection (CME): Analysts at the Goddard Space Weather Lab say the cloud raced away from the sun at 2500 km/s or 5.6 million mph. The CME is not heading toward Earth, although it is too soon to rule out some kind of glancing blow on Jan. 28-29.
> 
> SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids



 Update: Work by analysts at the Goddard Space Weather Lab shows that the CME will just miss Earth when its edge passes by our planet on Jan. 30-31.


----------



## bigmillie (Jan 30, 2012)

CHANCE OF AURORAS: NOAA forecasters estimate a 30% chance of minor geomagnetic storms on Jan. 30th in response to a possible glancing blow from a coronal mass ejection (CME). The CME is from last Friday's off-center X-flare. High-latitude sky watchers should be alert for auroras.


----------



## magbrin (Jan 30, 2012)

How far north??  I think it will be clear tonight --- and what about the next two - we are planning to go out in the van for the nest couple of nights - any chance?


----------



## Viktor (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm going up the coast here at home as the sky may be clear, but this is a weaker possibility than Jan 23rd which was visible down as far as Northumberland (although minor).


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 30, 2012)

Viktor said:


> I'm going up the coast here at home as the sky may be clear, but this is a weaker possibility than Jan 23rd which was visible down as far as Northumberland (although minor).



On the 23rd it was visible as far south as Saltburn by the Sea, which is about 5 miles south of Redcar on Teeside, and now in county of North Yorkshire (formerly county of Cleveland but that no longer exists), so well south of Northumberland. And I've seen the aurora spectacularly in Penrith about 10 years ago, so you may be in with a chance. Tan Hill is south of Penrith and probably about the same latitude (or is it longitude? I always get mixed up) as Teeside and they had a good view from Tan Hill last week. Good luck.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 31, 2012)

Well there's still plenty of Sunspot activity to come...this particular solar activity period doesn't reach it's maximum until 2013...so with luck and this period being the most active in 50 years....hopefully this time round at some point we'll all have a few good chances to see the Aurora.


----------



## bigmillie (Jan 31, 2012)

THE CME THAT MISSED: As expected, a CME from last Friday's X-flare missed Earth on Jan. 30th. NOAA forecasters have downgraded the chances of strong polar geomagnetic storms during the next 24 hours to 1%


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 31, 2012)

*The lights*

Hi Magbrin

Northern Lights do you mean Blackpool ?

Snowbirds.:yeahthat:





magbrin said:


> In case anyone is out and about (away from light pollution) tonight, and the sky is clear, I believe there is a good chance of seeing the Northern Lights.  Not sure how far south they would be visible but we will be on the look out - our forecast is good for the evening though not so good later on.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like theres more solar activity about to hit:  The Associated Press: Solar storm headed toward Earth may disrupt power


----------



## magbrin (Mar 7, 2012)

2cv said:


> Looks like theres more solar activity about to hit:  The Associated Press: Solar storm headed toward Earth may disrupt power



yes!  Look out tomorrow.  Space Weather Alert 7-Mar-2012

Unfortunately it is likely to be cloudy here.


----------

